# Help German Shepherd or Belgian Tervuren?



## Branz (May 14, 2011)

Hey, im looking for a dog that is intelligent and loyal yet affectionate but is also fairly active. Im looking for a good campanion. I really like German Shepherds and Belgian Tervurens but Id like some personal opinions on them about how they act and such. I know they can be quite dominent and not good for a first time owner but I am determined to spend lots of time working with them if that is the breed I choose


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Number one: Dump any ideas you have about dominance. Dogs can be inattentive and untrained but there is no such thing as a "dominant" dog (I see this about puppies.. think logically.. how can an 8 week old puppy 'dominate' a human being?). 

I have German Shepherds and I really love this breed. That being said, you need to find a _really good breeder_ and if you are looking for a solid dog, you may have beetter luck finding a good breeder with imported (german) lines as opposed to American lines. If you are a 'going all the time" sort of person I would also look at German Working lines. This is not to say there are not any good American Line dogs (there are and I have one.. she is a spay) and that all German Line dogs are great (they are not and I have seen some real train wrecks). Your biggest job in this is going to be finding a reputable, honest, breeder (avoid back yard breeders) who will support you in your raising and training of your puppy. This usually means a breeder who will NOT ship a puppy by air (you never meet the breeder face 2 face) and someone who health tests the parent dogs (hip/elbow dysplasia x rays on all parents 2 years old or older) and who titles the parents. I used to believe titles in the breed ring were important but today I think not so much. You want to see the parent dogs working at something (to be accepted in the German SV they need to be at least Schutzhund 1 level dogs and pass the breed survey and have hips/elbows that pass OR they need to have an HGH (herding title) and pass the breed survey). 

I like the GSD breed because of the loyalty and the biddability (if you get a good one). I do not like the a dog that is very narrow (card board dog), too big (over size), loose behind, over angulated etc. I also do not like the fearful GSD's I see no matter how lovely to look at. 

I do not know about the Tervuren.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

What elana said,

The breeder is the most important factor and visiting said breeder and the operation is a necessary program. Any pictures of operation can mean nothing as far as actual cleanliness and the personality of breeder who is gonna sell you a new family member.

I prefer an outright buy of pup with no breeding or showing of pup contracts involved. Please get everything in writing as to health/hips guarantees. Shepherds Rule!!!!


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

The Tervuren is one of the Belgian Sheepdogs and can be incredibly demanding. There is someone on the board that owns multiple ones(breeds?). They can be an incredibly intense dog. Not saying GSD's can't be, but you are much more likely to get a more intense demanding dog if you get a Belgian. I wouldn't recommend them to just about anyone.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know much about GSD's but many here do; friends of ours have a wonderful Terv, he is one of my favorite dogs in the entire world. I don't know if he is how most Tervs are or should be but he is friendly, loves my other dogs (esp Boone, my pbgv), loves people, an all around wonderful boy. He's 14 and I know my time with him is limited so I enjoy it when I see him.


----------



## Luvnsurf (May 21, 2011)

Hi there! I had to register and reply to your post. I have a Belgium Terv. I adopted her at 18 months. I was looking for a dog that was protective, frisbee friendly, got along with kids and other dogs, smart, and loyal. My Terv is a frisbee catching, watch dog, that sticks to me like Velcro and is very good with kids and other dogs. I did alot of reading on the breed before going with the Terv. She does have a high prey drive and so if she is after a ball she is on it, but she also will cuddle with you like no tomorrow. She is food driven. As for intelligence/ learning ability, my boyfriend has a BC and that dog is smart as a whip. He is 21 months old and knows 45 commands, to include getting a beer from the fridge. Now understandably my bf got his BC at 10 weeks and spends alot of time with his BC. I am not sure if it's me or her or if it's an unfair comparison but she takes longer to learn things. However she loves to train, so if you are willing to
put the time in, the Terv will do wonders. I'll send you links to what I researched later
and a Belgian Terv specific forum. Good luck.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

They are two very different types of dogs. I don't have either one, but have worked with both. Comparing a good Belgian Terv to a Good GSD, the tervs are much higher energy, lighter boned and their personalities seem lighter (if that makes sense). My friend has two Groenendael (a male and a female) and both are very active in herding and agility.

The GSDs that I work with are both pet dogs, not active in sports but very smart, nice dogs. So I don't know about working with them in a competitive way.

If you are looking to dog sports (seriously) like disc, herding or agility I would think a belgian would be a better physical fit...but a lot more depends on you and what you want to do and how much time you can spend. Both breeds are very handler focused.

I would definitely check out the forums mentioned by Luvnsurf.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Cracker said:


> They are two very different types of dogs. I don't have either one, but have worked with both. Comparing a good Belgian Terv to a Good GSD, the tervs are much higher energy, lighter boned and their personalities seem lighter (if that makes sense). My friend has two Groenendael (a male and a female) and both are very active in herding and agility.
> 
> The GSDs that I work with are both pet dogs, not active in sports but very smart, nice dogs. So I don't know about working with them in a competitive way.
> 
> ...


Now I am jealous, many breeds trained but never a Belgian. I did just start a RR this week. (3rd ever)


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Now I am jealous, many breeds trained but never a Belgian. I did just start a RR this week. (3rd ever)


Worked with to me also means as a walker, I have not trained a belgian formally, but have 'worked with' one. Training does occur on walks, but it's not formal in any way.


----------



## Luvnsurf (May 21, 2011)

If the images don't show up, here is the link.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5714964534/in/photostream/


----------

